

Can Apple reach $1 trillion in market value? It's possible - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/columnist/krantz/2011-04-13-can-apple-hit-trillion-market-value.htm?loc=interstitialskip

======
melling
It's always bad when people start writing garbage like this. Remember "DOW
20,000?"

I'm glad Apple doesn't give stuff like this too much thought. It's a
distraction for many people.

